# Charvel Pro Mods Are Back



## Church2224 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charvel 2013 Pro Mod San Dimas Electric Guitar - Black - Rich Tone Music

http://www.richtonemusic.co.uk/prod...lectric_guitar_candy_red-char292-7000-809.asp

Sign me up. Made in Mexico, not a bad thing though, that is a good plant


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 24, 2013)

The USA Pro Mods were fucking fantastic guitars, and at the price? Probably the best bang for your buck you could get in that range.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 24, 2013)

Hallelujah... I missed the Pro Mod and Wild Card lines.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Jan 24, 2013)

i'm excited


rich


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like they're introducing hard-tailed versions with an H-S config.

Charvel 2013 Pro Mod San Dimas HS Hard Tail - Snow White - Rich Tone Music


----------



## mcleanab (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome...

Still waiting to get some funds for the Dreamsicle Pro Mod Wild Card #6

Can't wait to see this hardtail!

Make my inner Jake E. Lee scream!


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome news!


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2013)

where the darn fuck are the pics of my H-S hardtail?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 24, 2013)

Zado said:


> where the darn fuck are the pics of my H-S hardtail?


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 24, 2013)

Made in Mexico...yet in the gallery it shows.






 So it's made in ElJaMekiko? Probably just old stock photos when they were still being made in Japan or something I dunno.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2013)

More $900 Fender Mexi Strats.... does not excite


----------



## aawshred (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep. Played some of them today, the new finishes are pure class. The hardtail H-S ones are sooooo cool. Unlike the old so-cals, these are full floating. 

But the new Charvel Pro-stocks are extremely awesome, i doubt anyone here will dig them but they played better than a vast majority of the production guitars at the convention. also look cool in my opinion hahaha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

aawshred said:


> i doubt anyone here will dig them



Bullshit, I love H-H strats with Floyds.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2013)

Love me some Pro Mods.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 25, 2013)

aawshred said:


> Yep. Played some of them today, the new finishes are pure class. The hardtail H-S ones are sooooo cool.



Do want!




aawshred said:


> Unlike the old so-cals, these are full floating.



DO NOT WANT!



aawshred said:


> But the new Charvel Pro-stocks are extremely awesome, i doubt anyone here will dig them but they played better than a vast majority of the production guitars at the convention. also look cool in my opinion hahaha.



Interested. Are these still made in China?


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Jan 27, 2013)

I was hoping the new pro mods would have the spoke wheel truss rod adjustment like on the new EVH tribute guitars (which are also MIM I believe), I can't think it would be that big of a mod for them to do. The temperature and humidity where I live vary greatly throughout the year, would be nice to have easy truss rod adjustments without having to unbolt the neck! 

I was also a bit surprised the new pro mods have full floating/non-recessed trems.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2013)

aawshred said:


> Unlike the old so-cals, these are full floating.



Oh. 

Flat Floyd or no Floyd for me.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 27, 2013)

They need to start making guitars like Guthrie Govans. Then I'll be fully interested.


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like they're introducing hard-tailed versions with an H-S config.
> 
> Charvel 2013 Pro Mod San Dimas HS Hard Tail - Snow White - Rich Tone Music



well that just eliminated this new fender strat I bought...


----------



## Capelo (Jan 27, 2013)

Love the EVH tribute ones and the HS hard tail looks awesome too. Full floating trem is a no-go for me though. There are only two guitars I ever regretted selling and one was my US Made Pro- Mod So-Cal... I wish I could get her back...


----------



## Swyse (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone seen how much these will be in the civilized world?


----------



## jordanky (Jan 28, 2013)

IIRC around $849. I played most of them at NAMM and they were awesome. I made sure to order a white H-S just in case it doesn't sale so I can buy it haha


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 28, 2013)

BRB, going to buy a MIJ or MIUSA model for $600 used.


----------



## Knyas (Feb 18, 2013)

Since I stumbled across this gallery, I thought posting it here might be a good idea.

Charvel 2013 Pro Mod Gallery | Andertons Blog


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 18, 2013)

they used to have direct mount pickups without pickup rings... Fail.


----------



## Dooky (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad the pro mods are back. I wonder how the MIM compare to the MIJ or USA models. From the pictures and the videos on youtube they certainly look the part


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 18, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Glad the pro mods are back. I wonder how the MIM compare to the MIJ or USA models. From the pictures and the videos on youtube they certainly look the part


 
I bet they'll be pretty good. Most people give good reviews to the MIM Strats, which are basically what this will be.

Every time a new Charvel line comes out, there are debates about what specs align with the originals and which newer specs should be allowed on a Charvel.

I would take one of these over a regular Strat any day.


----------



## PureImagination (Feb 18, 2013)

This or a new dinky...

Decisions decisions...


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 19, 2013)

Played those at NAMM. They had all the nice features like the MIJ ones people were praising, like awesome fretwork. Sooo smooth. Plus, the trems were now recessed, which I believe wasn't the case with the MIJs? Really good guitars for sure.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 19, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> they used to have direct mount pickups without pickup rings... Fail.



The USAs had rings too, win.



shitsøn;3421033 said:


> Played those at NAMM. They had all the nice features like the MIJ ones people were praising, like awesome fretwork. Sooo smooth. Plus, the trems were now recessed, which I believe wasn't the case with the MIJs? Really good guitars for sure.



A couple of the MIJ Wildcards had recessed trems, but the majority of them were top mount, and the whole USA Promod line had top mounted Floyds.

Kinda sad to see the whole line go recessed, actually.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2013)

^True statement is true.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 20, 2013)

It seems this line has been going down ever since it was launched.

However, the MIJ Charvels I played were outstanding guitars. I have never played the MIA ones. I just can't imagine paying 800 or 900 for a Mexican guitar, no matter how good it is.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Feb 21, 2013)

Am i the only one that is happy that they went recessed? besides the truss rod being at the heel that was my only gripe about my mij pro mod socal. 

now im bummed that the truss rod has not changed and the pickups were changed on the socal. i really liked the TZ/Evo set that came in the older models. though i guess it is much easier to change pickups than to route out a recess for the trem.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 21, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Am i the only one that is happy that they went recessed? besides the truss rod being at the heel that was my only gripe about my mij pro mod socal.
> 
> now im bummed that the truss rod has not changed and the pickups were changed on the socal. i really liked the TZ/Evo set that came in the older models. though i guess it is much easier to change pickups than to route out a recess for the trem.



No, you're not the only one. I am also not a fan of non-recessed trems at all. Their next step needs to be the addition of rosewood fingerboards.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know why they had to move the production from the USA? I have one of the USA pro mods and its one of my best guitars, and my favorite by alot of standards.. For the price they were incredible, shouldnt have changed a thing imho


----------



## xxx128 (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a photo of the string thru? Thanks.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Shadowspecced said:


> Anyone know why they had to move the production from the USA? I have one of the USA pro mods and its one of my best guitars, and my favorite by alot of standards.. For the price they were incredible, shouldnt have changed a thing imho



Charvel hasn't made any money in ages. Fender is trying to make them profitable.

Sadly, I can see why. While I like their looks there are too many others guitars I want more... Although, I have yet to play a bad Charvel. The quality is there, but they've become more of a niche brand than ever and don't sell well.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 22, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Charvel hasn't made any money in ages. Fender is trying to make them profitable.
> 
> Sadly, I can see why. While I like their looks there are too many others guitars I want more... Although, I have yet to play a bad Charvel. The quality is there, but they've become more of a niche brand than ever and don't sell well.



I totally understand; I had a hard-on for a Pro Mod So Cal and was going to buy one recently (until an Axe Fx popped up...) and then I was going to buy like, two of these bad boys, but then I realized that I could get a custom guitar made instead... granted, I still want one, and it sucks that I can't have both, but the thought of getting a custom guitar is winning at the moment lol. Had these Pro Mods still had pickguards (which I'm sure you can buy or get made), I might still go for one or two. One day!


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 22, 2013)

xxx128 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the string thru? Thanks.



Charvel 2013 Pro Mod San Dimas HS Hard Tail - Candy Blue - Rich Tone Music


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 23, 2013)

EEEEEEK!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 23, 2013)

The real question if is if these are MIM, how much will they cost? They won't be getting any of my money if they charge over $800. To be honest, you can get an American Fender for around that price. 


Also, if they are MIM in the same factory and all that jazz, then aren't they just glorified Fender standards?


Do. Not. Want


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 23, 2013)

The blue hardtail one. Give me that.






Oddly, given that it has a Floyd, give me that also.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 23, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> The real question if is if these are MIM, how much will they cost? They won't be getting any of my money if they charge over $800. To be honest, you can get an American Fender for around that price.
> 
> 
> Also, if they are MIM in the same factory and all that jazz, then aren't they just glorified Fender standards?
> ...



There is a video from Premiere Guitar and they showcase the San Dimas and So Cal MIM models; MAP $899 and $849 w/solid finish (as opposed to flame tops, etc etc). 

I'm actually really digging these! Though I think I will find a used MIJ or MIA one first and get a MIM one just for alt tuning.


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 23, 2013)

I just got a Pro Mod Wildcard #6 and the quality is amazing. If the Mexican plant can keep up the quality the Japanese are known for then these guitars will be one of the best 'bang for your buck' deals around. I cant believe the people on this site sometimes. Willing to pay $899 or more for an Indonesian guitar with crap electronics and hit or miss quality but complain about these being MIM.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 23, 2013)

the fuhrer said:


> I just got a Pro Mod Wildcard #6 and the quality is amazing. If the Mexican plant can keep up the quality the Japanese are known for then these guitars will be one of the best 'bang for your buck' deals around. I cant believe the people on this site sometimes. Willing to pay $899 or more for an Indonesian guitar with crap electronics and hit or miss quality but complain about these being MIM.



HAHA! You know... when it comes to food, as long as it tastes good, I don't REALLY need to know where it came from or what it is actually. Same for guitars; there are some that are not MIJ or MIA but are amazing; you have numerous builders across the globe: Poland, England, and such that are just amazing instruments. No reason why Mexico can't do the same, and perhaps Charvel is going to make sure that their name isn't tainted by making sure to choose a reliable factory in Mexico, which to me, seems to be the case.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 23, 2013)

MIM Fenders aren't bad, and seeing as MIA Fenders are made by Mexicans on the immediate other side of the border.... Fuck it. I don't doubt these will be great. I think they'll be up there with the older Pro Mods.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 23, 2013)

Is there a totally crazy difference b/t a recessed floyd and non-recessed? I can't recall if I've ever played one that wasn't recessed, unless my Caparison guitars weren't recessed. I would think that recessed would permit much lower action.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 23, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> Is there a totally crazy difference b/t a recessed floyd and non-recessed? I can't recall if I've ever played one that wasn't recessed, unless my Caparison guitars weren't recessed. I would think that recessed would permit much lower action.



It allows for pull ups. 

And a non recessed Floyd can have low action if the neck is set into the body at an angle.

EDIT: Action, not tension.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 23, 2013)

I also think I heard that these will be released in April


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 23, 2013)

Winter NAMM 2013 Charvel Guitars - Pro Mod Series - So Cal - YouTube


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 23, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Charvel hasn't made any money in ages. Fender is trying to make them profitable.
> 
> Sadly, I can see why. While I like their looks there are too many others guitars I want more... Although, I have yet to play a bad Charvel. The quality is there, but they've become more of a niche brand than ever and don't sell well.



The Promods actually sell pretty well, I think it was more of a "keeping the price low, while not dropping quality" thing. They were also borrowing space in Fender's plant to make the USA models, maybe they needed that group/machinery for something else?

Jackson's Japanese plant closed it's doors, otherwise we'd still have the MIJ Promods, I would bet. The fact that they brought them back, and made in Mexico instead of China like the Desolation guitars, says a lot, IMO.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2013)

If the MIM Pro Mods are built as well as my MIJ Pro Mod, then I'm down with this. The guitars in that video look great!


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 24, 2013)

Would anyone change the pups out of these bad boys? I would get one with super high output pups and then one with not so high output lol. It would be cool to do a comparison vid or something. Too bad they don't have any crazy colors; like candy plum!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sig0k4sqxHI&feature=share&list=PLpVoGu280muQiyM-SZtds8JIp7lNeZCrD


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Apr 10, 2013)

Necro bump. I just happened to notice that Charvel has updated their website about the new Pro Mod San Dimas and So-Cal targeting June 2013.

Charvel® Guitars


----------



## Zado (Apr 10, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> Winter NAMM 2013 Charvel Guitars - Pro Mod Series - So Cal - YouTube


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Apr 10, 2013)

^^
Well that months ago... It's hard to believe release dates announced months ahead until till we start seeing stuff in stores, but at least now there's a more recent date to watch for.


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 13, 2013)

New Demo(s); looks and sounds good to me 

Charvel Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 1 HH Dirty Demo - YouTube


----------



## jordanky (Apr 13, 2013)

Our shop has a bunch on order and we got the official press release for the Pro Mods a couple of days ago. Not sure what this means, but I'm still stoked for this one to show up!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 13, 2013)

^^ That is sexy!


----------



## jordanky (Apr 13, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ That is sexy!



Very! Bummer that it's not a single hum though.


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 15, 2013)

^^^
That white hardtail rocks!


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 16, 2013)

The hard tail with a H-S config is the bees knees honestly. Although the combination of all those specs isn't unheard of or rare I think it is one of my favorites and it doesn't seem to be common.

In addition the blue Charvel that looks like the flamed version of the blue DK2M from mexico... that is just amazing as well. I can't wait to play and perhaps purchase the blue hard tail H-S though! Thank you Charvel for continuing these.


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 16, 2013)

oremus91 said:


> The hard tail with a H-S config is the bees knees honestly. Although the combination of all those specs isn't unheard of or rare I think it is one of my favorites and it doesn't seem to be common.
> 
> In addition the blue Charvel that looks like the flamed version of the blue DK2M from mexico... that is just amazing as well. I can't wait to play and perhaps purchase the blue hard tail H-S though! Thank you Charvel for continuing these.



If only the hardtail came with a maple fretboard...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2013)

GearHounds - Charvel 2013 Models


----------



## jordanky (Apr 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GearHounds - Charvel 2013 Models



Sweet! I am getting excited! 

I spoke to my Charvel rep today, he said they are for sure shipping out mid-May. In anticipation, I already ordered a white Tone Zone/Fast Track combo for my San Dimas when it shows up. Bring it on!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 23, 2013)

The hardtails all have a rosewood board >_<
Waaaaaah


----------



## elrrek (Apr 24, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> The hardtails all have a rosewood board >_<
> Waaaaaah



That's okay! I've already got a Jap built So-Cal so I don't really need another maple board Charvel Pro-Mod. The hardtail and rosewood board combo TOTALLY, and I do mean TOTALLY justifies me buying another guitar I don't need!


----------

